# Looking to possibly adopt another pigeon



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi All,

We have had the pigeon that we found for about a month now. It is doing great. It eats out of our hand now, but is not real friendly. 
I would like to get another pigeon so it has some company. We don't know if it is a male or female, though. From what I have read I guess we should get a female since we don't know what ours is?
Is there a chance my bird won't accept another bird? I only have one pen, so I want to make sure we are doing the right thing, I wouldn't have anywhere to put the new bird if they didn't get along.
Am willing to pay for shipping. We are located in Pennsylvania.

I don't know too much about the different breeds yet, I believe ours is a white racing homer.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi LittleGreys,

There is certainly no shortage of pigeons in need of a good home. What city in PA are you in or near? We often get unclaimed banded pigeons on the 911 Pigeon Alert list that need to quickly find homes. There are also members like me who have many, many pigeons in need of homes. If a companion for your bird doesn't show up in your area fairly soon, just let us know, and I'm sure we can help you out.

Terry


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

I am about an hour north of Pittsburgh, and near the Ohio line.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LittleGreys said:


> I am about an hour north of Pittsburgh, and near the Ohio line.


Thank you for the info!

Terry


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17368 birds need a home on this thread.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i have a silver racing hen,she is beautiful,not to tame as she was not hand reared.actually i have 3 her,and 2 male ferals that need homes,but i can split them up,if need be.im about an hour or 2 from penn. let me know.


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

Teebo,
I sent you an email about your silver hen.......
If you don't get the email, let me know....


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry i did not get it.


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

Rats, I must done something wrong, I tried to send the email through this board. 
OK, I sent you a PM, we'll see if that works!!
Where are you located in NY?


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi, I am in Pittsburgh and I have a house pigeon named Eddie who is up for adoption. You can look up my previous post in the adoption forum and view his picture. He's a handsome one.


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Pittsburgh,

I have seen your post about the house pigeon, I thought about it, but as I am unsure the sex of mine, I wasn't sure about adding a male. I wish I knew what mine was, LOL!!


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks to all who have replied to me, and I wanted to tell the people who PM'd me that I am sorry I didn't get back to them. 
Friday afternoon, my grandma, who lives with me, had a massive stroke. She is still unresponsive right now. I have been in the hospital all weekend, coming home to take care of the hounds and other critters.

I'm obviously not going to be back on the board for awhile, and will have to put the new bird adoption on hold for now..........

sue


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sue, I am sorry to hear of your grandmother's stroke and wish her a speedy recovery. You take care of yourself too.


----------

